# Where in the world are you?



## RovingSoul

I was just curious, cause the only person in my area who even knew what a Kindle is, just moved here from New York City. So, yeah, where do all the other Kindlers hide? I live in Richland WA, and have in the past lived in Heidelberg - Germany, Satellite Beach - Florida, Corvallis - Oregon, Sacremento - California, Dayton - Ohio, Colorado Springs - Colorado, and Grand Forks - North Dakota. I'm an Air Force brat. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

California 12
Florida 7
Illinois 5
Virginia 5
Maryland 4
Georgia 4
North Carolina 4
Texas 4
New York 4
Michigan 3
Ohio 3
Louisiana 3
New Hampshire 2
Maine 2
Arizona 2
Pennsylvania 2
Oregon 1
Washington 1
Indiana 1
Arkansas 1
South Carolina 1
Vermont 1
New Mexico 1
Alabama 1
Oklahoma 1
Kansas 1
Idaho 1
Wisconsin 1

This could have mistakes, but I think it's pretty accurate. These are just the people who posted on the board, has nothing to do with the map. (By the way, it was shocking to have that show up on my post. I was confused for a moment.)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We now have a map where you can place a pin to show where you're from, and see where other members are from!

It's available at http://www.frappr.com/kindle. Or, click on the graphic below to view the map, and set your pin!

- Harvey


----------



## Teninx

I live in the seacoast region of New Hampshire. New Hampshire has 18 miles on the Atlantic, so I guess you could say I've lived all through the area  .
Before this, I've lived in New Jersey, where I was born....Venice, where my father was born....all over Europe, where I was told to go by the Army....and a couple places I didn't like much and try not to mention often.


----------



## Scncartist

I currently reside in San Diego, CA. Before that I've lived in  Eureka, CA and Santa Maria, CA (and randomly) Mt. Olive, NJ!


----------



## meek84

I'm lost in Northern Illinois...no not Chicago and I don't live on a farm (sorry, it's a long standing joke between my husband and I from when he was stationed in California.  Tell someone you are from Illinois and those are apparently your only choices.  ).

~M


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Currently reside in Arlington VA.  Previously London, England (actually Chalfont St. Peter in Buckinghamshire); Point Mugu, CA; Kekaha, Kauai, Hawaii; Gainseville, FL; Keflavik, Iceland; Orlando, FL; Newport, RI.  (Navy Officer and then spouse).  College in Greensburg, PA; grew up in Frederick, MD.

Ann


----------



## Shizu

I'm in Orange County, CA.


----------



## quickfics

<waves at RovingSoul from across the river>

Portland, Oregon here, via Denver, Colorado.


----------



## RovingSoul

@Ann - England? So jealous. I've been to the island a handful of times, and would happily live there for the rest of my life. Unless that meant giving up on visiting the rest of the world. 

@ Quickfics - I've never really seen Portland, other than the air port and Clacamas (sp?) Mall. Most of my family lives in Salem though.

@Teninx - Venice is gorgeous. There wasn't a place in Italy I didn't like, except maybe Naples. That area had so many homeless people and animals, very depressing.

@Everyone else - I haven't been to any of the places you mentioned. I've seen more of Europe than the US. I haven't even been to Seattle, though I've lived 4 hours away for almost 2 years now.


----------



## quickfics

RovingSoul said:


> @ Quickfics - I've never really seen Portland, other than the air port and Clacamas (sp?) Mall. Most of my family lives in Salem though.


When you rear your head, where do you have to go through to get to Salem? Portland. I can see you from my house, so I'll be keeping my eyes on you.


----------



## Leslie

I am currently in the greater Portland, Maine area, where I have lived for the past 28 years. I am hoping to get together with Teninx since he is only about 60 miles down the road.

Prior to parking my butt in Maine, I mostly grew up in New York (LI, and college in the capital district area) with short graduate school visits in Baltimore, MD and Chicago, IL.

But really, I am a northeasterner, born and bred, with all the liberal connotations attached to that.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Another Virginian!  Alexandria, VA (actually just south).

Betsy
www.betsytruedesigns.com
Kindle minus 1 1/2 days


----------



## yogini2

San Diego, California  Or to be specific, La Mesa, California.
Kathy


----------



## Buttercup

I'm in Monterey County, Ca


----------



## Meemo

I'm in NW Florida.  Originally from Atlanta, mom of 2 grown A.F. brats myself.  Spent a lot of time stationed in Holland & a couple of years in Germany, plus a few bases here in the States.


----------



## ScottBooks

Germantown, Maryland (about 20 miles north of DC); I grew up in Falls Church, Virginia (inside The Beltway) and have lived around DC or in Pittsburgh all of my adult life.


----------



## Dori

Southwestern Corner of Indiana here.  Freeze warning for tonight!  I will snuggle up with a good book,  OOPS  Kindel  hopefully.


----------



## amyb

Currently in Arlington, VA but grew up in, and return frequently to, Bethany Beach, DE.

Amy


----------



## Avalon

Well, I'm not much of a world traveler. Grew up in Southern California, and now live in . . . wait for it . . . Northern California. Bay Area, actually.

Have visited most of the 50 states, though, also Canada and Mexico, and Europe and Africa.

Here's my "visited states" map ~

[URL=http://www.world66.com/community/mymaps/visitedStates/statemap/AKAZCACOCTDCDEFLHIIDILINIAKSLAMDMIMNMTNENVNJNYNDOHORPASDTXUTVAWAWVWIWY]http://www.world66.com/community/mymaps/visitedStates/statemap/AKAZCACOCTDCDEFLHIIDILINIAKSLAMDMIMNMTNENVNJNYNDOHORPASDTXUTVAWAWVWIWY.gif[/url]










create your own personalized map of the USA
or write about it on the open travel guide[/IMG]


----------



## Khabita

Roswell, Georgia, just north of ATL. Have been here about 10 years.

NOT a Southerner, though! As anyone who has heard me talk can tell you, I was born in Brooklyn, NY (Coney Island, can't get any more Brooklyn than that!). Both parents, grandparents, even great-grandparents were Brooklynites. Brought up mostly in Western Connecticut, though, so I have had some civilizing influences. 

LOVE to read. Always wanted to be a writer, but Mom and Dad convinced me to get a "real" job. Sigh. Maybe someday, when I retire, I'll get around to writing that book!

Totally attached to my Kindle. I take it everywhere with me.


----------



## quiltlvr

Central AZ for me. Wow, this is short, I haven't moved around alot.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I'm from North Carolina and am currently here staying with my mom until december. Then I will be going back to Ft. Stewart Georgia because that is when hubby is returning from Iraq. Wooohoooo!! Can't wait!


----------



## quickfics

That'll almost be as good as the day your Kindle arrived! Almost.  

I'm terribly happy for you, and your upcoming reunion.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thanks quickfics, but actually kindle hasn't arrived yet...lol. just ordered it sunday. so I'm one of those people pacing the floor and coming to the forum reading about everyone elses excitement at getting theirs.  but yes it will be an exciting day when it gets here. True, not as exciting as hubbys return, but I can't wait to turn him on to the kindle to.


----------



## Guest

Little Rock, AR here. Born in Trenton, MO (near KC) 

Have traveled a lot in the Lower US. Lived in Los Angeles briefly as a child.


----------



## Sandpiper

I've always lived in the Chicago area -- currently in Lombard in the west suburbs.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm in Austin Texas, where I've lived for 50 years, give or take. Prior to that: Army brat—lived all over, including a stint in France.

Mike


----------



## Newbie Girl

I'm in a small town named Coldwater in Michigan (right near the Indiana border)


----------



## RovingSoul

Kindled Spirit said:


> I'm from North Carolina and am currently here staying with my mom until december. Then I will be going back to Ft. Stewart Georgia because that is when hubby is returning from Iraq. Wooohoooo!! Can't wait!


Iray deployment. Bleh. Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## LaRita

Hi...Columbus, Oh here.  Have had my Kindle since March and haven't read a paper book since.


----------



## RovingSoul

LKE said:


> Hi...Columbus, Oh here. Have had my Kindle since March and haven't read a paper book since.


Yeah, I figured I would just get the Kindle for my fluff reading, and buy tree book versions of the authors that I collect. But I never expected to use the newspaper or blog feature. I never even used to read the paper, I'd get it all online. But since I've gotten the Kindle, I've become a die hard NY Times reader. Which I find odd. And my philosophy prof. delights in. He just borrows my Kindle and doesn't have to pay for a subscription anymore.


----------



## RovingSoul

Wheezie said:


> I have lived in Charleston, SC for 22 years but I am originally from Florida (Key West).


Key West is amazing. Especially the architecture and the Sunset Festival.


----------



## Spiritdancer

I'm in Jacksonville, FL.  Have lived in Oxford, CT; Stuart, FL; Gainesville, Atlanta, Macon, Ft. Myers...

My Kindle and I   will be in San Diego for a conference next week...any good suggestions for things to do from the CA folks?


----------



## patrisha w.

I am in the Champlain Valley of Vermont. Before that I was in Mississippi and before that, I was in England.


----------



## DMM

Living in Canton,  Ohio. I've lived in Texas,  Mass, Alaska, Columbus Ohio, Colorado Springs Co, Korea, Mt Laguna Ca,  Galena Ak, Hampton Va, Myrtle Beach SC, and Homestead Fl. I'm retired from the Air Force.


----------



## jseidel5263

Greetings from Santa Monica, California.


----------



## Susan B

Southeast Louisiana before that California, Georgia, and Oregon.


----------



## oddsoxx

I'm in Central New Mexico for the most part. We also have a vacation home in Southern New Mexico so as you can see, I'm not exactly a world traveler, but we did spend four years on the island of Kauai. Unfortunately, we were there at the time Hurricane Iniki paid her visit. Wish I'd had Kindle then! We lived on the ocean (we could watch the fish from our deck that overhung the water) before the hurricane and in the computer room at my husband's place of employment for several weeks afterward. My bookcase and its contents were destroyed but a Kindle would have evacuated with us. What I would have given just to have something to read!


----------



## sandypeach

FAQ Person said:


> I am currently in the greater Portland, Maine area, where I have lived for the past 28 years. I am hoping to get together with Teninx since he is only about 60 miles down the road.
> L


I live in northwest Georgia, near the Tennessee state line and work in Chattanooga at UNUM Insurance. The company also has a large presence in Portland and I have visited there several times. We'll have to have lunch next time I come up.

The Peach


----------



## Leslie

sandypeach said:


> FAQ Person said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently in the greater Portland, Maine area, where I have lived for the past 28 years. I am hoping to get together with Teninx since he is only about 60 miles down the road.
> L
> 
> 
> 
> I live in northwest Georgia, near the Tennessee state line and work in Chattanooga at UNUM Insurance. The company also has a large presence in Portland and I have visited there several times. We'll have to have lunch next time I come up.
Click to expand...

That would be great! I'd enjoy that. I'll pick a noisy restaurant where conversation is difficult so we would have an excuse not to talk and just read out Kindles instead. 

L


----------



## Kirstin

Currently in New Hampshire (Nashua).  Work outside of Boston, MA.  Have lived in Bitburg, Germany (born); Loring, Maine; West Warehmam, Massachusettes; Yuba City, Californina (high school); Chico, California (college); Langley, Virginia; Raleigh, North Carolina; Reno, Nevada; Nashville, Tennessee; Athens, Greece; Alconbury, England.  (grew up in the Air Force)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I'm a southern gal...Alabama. Previously lived in VA, FL, MS but AL is home.

Linda


----------



## colleen

I'm from Illinois - the far north suburbs of Chicago to be exact.  I've lived within a 30 mile radius of my place of birth for my entire life.  How boring is that?!?


----------



## chynared21

*I'm a SAHM in the NYC area  I'm proud to say that I've introduced my yet-to-be-named Kindle twice during DD's flute lesson ;-pp*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ScottBooks said:


> Germantown, Maryland (about 20 miles north of DC); I grew up in Falls Church, Virginia (inside The Beltway) and have lived around DC or in Pittsburgh all of my adult life.


Hey, Scott! I grew up in Maryland (Hyattsville), and now live south of Alexandria, VA. My dad came from a little town outside Pittsburgh!

Betsy


----------



## RovingSoul

Kirstin said:


> Currently in New Hampshire (Nashua). Work outside of Boston, MA. Have lived in Bitburg, Germany (born); Loring, Maine; West Warehmam, Massachusettes; Yuba City, Californina (high school); Chico, California (college); Langley, Virginia; Raleigh, North Carolina; Reno, Nevada; Nashville, Tennessee; Athens, Greece; Alconbury, England. (grew up in the Air Force)


You're a Bitburger! I heard there was a base there, but I'm pretty sure it was one of the ones that closed long before I set foot on German soil. I think Alconbury is closed too... Oh, the memories.


----------



## ScottBooks

Betsy....Did you ever notice how people from around here don't just say "I'm from DC" and be done with it?  I grew up referring to Maryland as the Evil Empire; my friends still think it funny I've moved here and it's been 8 years.  My wife's family is from Pleasant Hills PA. It's in the South Hills. I still know my way around NoVa much better than MD...how far south of Alexandria are you?


----------



## pidgeon92

I'm in the far Northern suburbs of Chicago as well.... Waukegan IL.... Who knew that there were three of us with Kindles out here? Since my husband and I both have one, that makes 4.  

I have yet to see anyone else with a Kindle in hand.... My husband says he has seen a couple, but he does spend a lot of time in airports.


----------



## tc

Lafayette, LA is my home.  Grew up in Shreveport went to school in Natchitchoes, got my masters in New Orleans. Not a big traveler, but have ben around the states. I really like going arcoss the 'Pond'.


----------



## Celeste

I'm originally from BC, Canada but now I am living in Hollywood!
Hello everyone!


----------



## Lotus

I currently live in the Palm Springs area (California). Before that, I was in NYC briefly. For eight years preceeding that I lived in Cairo, Egypt. I grew up in London, UK.


----------



## lisadawnrn

North Carolina here! I don't know a soul that has heard of a kindle...until me.


----------



## RovingSoul

Lotus said:


> I currently live in the Palm Springs area (California). Before that, I was in NYC briefly. For eight years preceeding that I lived in Cairo, Egypt. I grew up in London, UK.


Wow.


----------



## sharyn

I'm in Jensen Beach, FL.  Grew up in Jupiter (just down the road a bit) then moved to the western Philadelphia suburbs (Wayne) in 1974.  Lived there for 30 years, then moved back to Florida in 2004.


----------



## Anne

I live in Astoria(Queens) New York.


----------



## Leslie

On this thread, 45 people have said where they are living, representing a total of 23 states. The most popular is California with 8 members. Next on the list is Illinois, with 4, then Florida and Virginia, 3 each. 

2 members (each) hail from Louisiana, New Hampshire, North Carolina, New York, Georgia and Washington.

States with solitary Kindlers include Alabama, Arkansas, Arizona, Michigan, New Mexico, Ohio, South Carolina, Texas, Vermont, Indiana, Maine, and Oregon.

If you haven't added your info to this thread, please do! I'll update when we have another batch of people.

L


----------



## Jeff

Here I am, outside of Waco, Texas near the George Bush ranch. My closest neighbors are longhorns. Really.


----------



## RovingSoul

Jeff said:


> Here I am, outside of Waco, Texas near the George Bush ranch. My closest neighbors are longhorns. Really.


Ooo, have you ever seen him whacking brush, or whatever it is that he does?


----------



## Jeff

W's a chainsaw kinda guy; he doesn’t whack he saws. And no, the Secret Service frowns upon neighbors crossing the fence. The only time I see the President is when he flies over my house in Marine 1.


----------



## RovingSoul

How do you make a poll? I could make one with all of the states.


----------



## Leslie

RovingSoul said:


> How do you make a poll? I could make one with all of the states.


Look at the buttons where you start a new topic and you'll see an option for "new poll." Select that. It comes up like a thread but has the poll wizard which is pretty intuitive to figure out. I'd suggest dividing the country by regions and not list all 50 states because the list might be kinda long but hey! It's your poll...have fun!

L


----------



## Kat

Born and raised in NE Pennsylvania. Close to Allentown, the one that inspired the Billy Joel song of the same title.

Kat


----------



## Mnemosyne

Woodstock, Ga! A little northwest of Atlanta.


----------



## teeitup

Tulsa, OK


----------



## sergirl

New Orleans, LA here


----------



## Angela

I live in NE Texas and have lived all over the state. Recently moved "north" from Houston.

I have only lived out of the state twice in my life... a 3 month stint in National City, CA and 2 years in Newport News, VA (my first husband was in the Navy).


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Way upstate New York. Via Salem, Oregon; Sherman, Texas; Frostburg, Maryland; Durham, North Carolina; and Ann Arbor, Michigan. Right now I am living part time in upstate NY and part time on the Olympic Peninsula in the state of Washington. My kindle is a life saver on those commutes.


----------



## Leslie

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Way upstate New York. Via Salem, Oregon; Sherman, Texas; Frostburg, Maryland; Durham, North Carolina; and Ann Arbor, Michigan. Right now I am living part time in upstate NY and part time on the Olympic Peninsula in the state of Washington. My kindle is a life saver on those commutes.


That is a commute! Yikes!


----------



## Suzanne

I am from North Huntingdon, Pennsylvania. It's about 25 miles east of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KnitOnePurlTwo said:


> I am from North Huntingdon, Pennsylvania. It's about 25 miles east of Pittsburgh.


I went to college in Greensburg. . .

Ann


----------



## theresa51

Eastern NC here, although I was born in Kissimmee FL, and have lived in SC, TX, CA, OH, and KY! 
NC is home. I'm here on the coast until we retire or win the lottery, then it's HELLO mountains!


----------



## Cowgirl

The number of kindles in the Phoenix Arizona area will definitely be going up because I personally know of 5 people who requested one for Christmas after looking at mine.


----------



## Essensia

I'm in a tiny but lovely town in central Florida.  Previously lived in San Francisco for 16 years.  Went to college in the Boston area.  Grew up in Roseville, California, and in Vienna, Virginia.


----------



## jah

I live in schenectady NY


----------



## ozicat

I'm from Wichita, KS. I love my Kindle and have found an unforseen advantage in that you can easily read a book outside with 20-30 MPH wind gusts on a Kindle and not have to "fight" turning the pages! We have no shortage of wind in Kansas!


----------



## chynared21

ozicat said:


> I'm from Wichita, KS. I love my Kindle and have found an unforseen advantage in that you can easily read a book outside with 20-30 MPH wind gusts on a Kindle and not have to "fight" turning the pages! We have no shortage of wind in Kansas!


*LOL...that's good to know Ozi *


----------



## Leslie

ozicat said:


> I'm from Wichita, KS. I love my Kindle and have found an unforseen advantage in that you can easily read a book outside with 20-30 MPH wind gusts on a Kindle and not have to "fight" turning the pages! We have no shortage of wind in Kansas!


This is good to know! Welcome, Ozicat! Glad to have you here.

L


----------



## Lynn

I'm from central Florida (between Tampa and Orlando) but spent most of my life in Michigan, just north of Detroit

Lynn


----------



## Jen

I've seen people post about this in different threads, but I thought it would be interesting to see how spread out we all are.  
I live in Columbus, OH.  Where do the rest of you live?


----------



## AndrewD2

Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Boise, Idaho here. 

I grew up in Central Illinois.  As an adult, I've lived in California twice, and in Japan for a few years.  I've lived the past 17 years in Boise, tho.


----------



## jdsmke

Milwaukee, WI!


----------



## pidgeon92

Waukegan IL


----------



## HappyGuy

Lakeland, FL. Originally from waaaay upstate NY (Oswego - well, actually a little town outside of Oswego called Hannibal). Then all over with the Air Force: San Antonio, Tx., Rantoul, Il., Dothan, Al., Tampa, Fl., Omaha, Ne., Nuremberg, Gy., Cheyenne, Wy., Newport News, Va. (loved it there!), Heidelberg, Gy., Hagerstown, Md. Guess that aobut covers it.


----------



## chynared21

FearNot said:


> Originally from waaaay upstate NY (Oswego - well, actually a little town outside of Oswego called Hannibal).


*I went to SUNY Oswego for a year...when I used to tell people who asked where I was going to school I'd always get, "Where is that?"*


----------



## TheJohnNewton

Right now I'm in an office building in downtown Houston but normally I'm much closer to San Francisco.


----------



## Angela

TheJohnNewton said:


> Right now I'm in an office building in downtown Houston but normally I'm much closer to San Francisco.


I wish I was in Houston... that is where my hubby is and my grandkids, too!


----------



## TheJohnNewton

I could drop by and say Hi for you Angela?   I'll be gone soon though.


----------



## Leslie

TheJohnNewton said:


> I could drop by and say Hi for you Angela?  I'll be gone soon though.


When you drop in, say, "Hey, buddy, let her keep the Kindle. Don't make her wait until Christmas." Angela will be forever grateful.

L


----------



## vg

I'm from Murrieta CA - halfway between San Diego and Los Angeles, but a little more inland.  I can't see the ocean or movie stars from here (those are the questions you get when you are from southern CA), but I do have many wineries nearby....


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> TheJohnNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could drop by and say Hi for you Angela?  I'll be gone soon though.
> 
> 
> 
> When you drop in, say, "Hey, buddy, let her keep the Kindle. Don't make her wait until Christmas." Angela will be forever grateful.
> 
> L
Click to expand...

Hey great idea! John you could tell him how important it is that I get to keep my Kindle with no name!


----------



## KBoards Admin

We have over 80 pins in the map already! Let's have a party when we get a pin in every state!!


----------



## SusanE

I'm in Baltimore, MD.  Actually, a little north of there.


----------



## Ginny

Longview, Texas....in beautiful northeast Texas.


----------



## Angela

Ginny said:


> Longview, Texas....in beautiful northeast Texas.


  I am so excited!! Ginny, I posted to your thread *Hello from Texas* that we had lots in common and now here is one more... I am from Longview, too! This is too cool... a Kindle buddy in my hometown!


----------



## Kindle Convert

Venice, Florida...where it's currently 70 and sunny! 
Originally from another tiny town, Boothwyn, PA (outside of Philadelphia)


----------



## Angela

Kindle Convert said:


> Venice, Florida...where it's currently 70 and sunny!
> Originally from another tiny town, Boothwyn, PA (outside of Philadelphia)


In case I have missed you in another thread... Hello Kindle Convert and welcome!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindle Convert said:


> Venice, Florida...where it's currently 70 and sunny!
> Originally from another tiny town, Boothwyn, PA (outside of Philadelphia)


Show off!

Seriously, welcome to the KindleBoards! This is definitely the place to be if you love Kindle and KindleThings.

Betsy
from Alexandria, VA where it is definitely NOT 70! Brrrr!


----------



## Xia

Another Californian here - currently located near Silicon Valley.


----------



## candggmom

Hey from North Carolina although I can almost throw a rock into Virginia!

Kathy


----------



## Guest

S.E. GA.  Some people think Sega..not it's not Sega.  It's still nice and warm here to.  

I am also a guy..I didn't realize my AV was causing confusion.  I forgot no one here knows me like they do at my other forums.

I added myself to the frapper map, I think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

candggmom said:


> Hey from North Carolina although I can almost throw a rock into Virginia!
> 
> Kathy


From some places in NC, you can throw a rock into VA, LOL! Where in NC? I'm way up in Northern VA, near DC.

Betsy


----------



## candggmom

Hey Betsy - Little town called Moyock and my house is about 20 minutes south of Chesapeake.

Kathy


----------



## fred

Aleandria Virginia here. Thanks for asking.

fred


----------



## Angela

Vampyre said:


> S.E. GA. Some people think Sega..not it's not Sega. It's still nice and warm here to.
> 
> I am also a guy..I didn't realize my AV was causing confusion. I forgot no one here knows me like they do at my other forums.
> 
> I added myself to the frapper map, I think.


Maybe you could add your gender info in a comment with your avatar... I will have to admit I thought you were female at first, too... sorry about that!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tiny town on the Eastern Shore of MD. About 10 minutes from the Mason-Dixon line.

I was born and raised in Las Vegas though


----------



## Monica

I am also from Maine.  The only other place I've lived is in Sarasota FL right out of high school.  I love everything about it here except that it snows.  If I could only figure out how to make it stop?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

fred said:


> Aleandria Virginia here. Thanks for asking.
> 
> fred


Hey, I live in Alexandria, and my husband's name is Fred!! Fred, is that you?

Betsy
(Not even remotely possible for my almost-Luddite husband to be on a computer board, LOL! That's what he has me for!)


----------



## EyeMc

Currently in exile in Buffalo, NY  

via Cincinnati, Columbus (GO BUCKS!) and Dayton, Ohio.

In Futureworld, I will live in Bermuda!! 

Jim


----------



## Leslie

mydreamywish said:


> I am also from Maine. The only other place I've lived is in Sarasota FL right out of high school. I love everything about it here except that it snows. If I could only figure out how to make it stop?


At least it is not snowing yet...but it is chilly this morning. 23 degrees...brrr!

L


----------



## SusanE

caggmom,

I know Moyock!  Have driven through/past it many time on my way to the OBX.  Have often fantasized about moving to a small, quiet town like Moyock not too far from the hustle and bustle.


----------



## SusanE

luvmy4brats,

Which tiny town in Maryland?


----------



## Guest

More importantly... Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?

(DO it, Rockapella!)


----------



## Dori

Following Matt Lauer?


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Greetings from Troy, Michigan (a few miles NW of Detroit).


----------



## Guest

> Maybe you could add your gender info in a comment with your avatar... I will have to admit I thought you were female at first, too... sorry about that!!


It's no big thing, I do have male selected in my profile page. I double checked it. I'll use my back up AV.


----------



## Betsyam

I'm from the Alabama Gulf Coast.  Hi everybody!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi Betsy, I'm from B'ham & love our beautiful Gulf Coast! In fact I was there last month on a girl's trip, love to eat at Lu Lu's.   FINALLY another Alabamian.   I think there are only 2 of us. Where exactly do you live? Welcome!!


----------



## Guest

I graduated from Gardendale high in 1974, I moved there from Dayton Ohio in 72.  At the time I was not a happy camper.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Vampyre, you are talking about Gardendale, AL? At that age a move anywhere would be traumatic.


----------



## Guest

Yes ma'am I am and it was.  Moving from Dayton to Gardendale was like stepping back in time 20 years for me.  Add a new stepfather, stepbrother and stepgrannie(none of whom I got  along with at all) to the mix and you have the makings of the horrible sitcom that was my life for 2 and a half years.

My only thoughts, graduate ASAP and get the h**l out of here.  

Now I live in GA, even farther south than G'dale was.


----------



## RovingSoul

~~~Place Marker~~~

(For the list on the front page. Don't want to go through it all over again.)


----------



## Eli

Detroit, MI.


----------



## sebat

2 Kindles in Honolulu, HI.


----------



## Mom of 4

The OC! (Orange County, CA)

another one for California, wonder why we are so out of proportion?


----------



## Guest

Mom of 4 said:


> The OC! (Orange County, CA)
> 
> another one for California, wonder why we are so out of proportion?


Because breast augmentation is practically a religion there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

falling off my chair...you (it's been said before) are SOOOO BADDDD!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> falling off my chair...you (it's been said before) are SOOOO BADDDD!
> 
> Betsy


Don't make me get out my book club. 

Riffleriffleriffleriffle--_thwack_


----------



## Vicki

I am in west central Minnesota. About 75 miles from that AFB in Grand Forks ND. 
I am so envious of those of you in warm places......


----------



## Mom of 4

Bacardi Jim said:


> Because breast augmentation is practically a religion there.


Just like IRL, I am always setting myself up for those type comments!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Oh Barcardi Jim, you crack me up!! That was a good one. Do you watch Housewives of Orange County? They got em & are proud of it!


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Oh Barcardi Jim, you crack me up!! That was a good one. Do you watch Housewives of Orange County? They got em & are proud of it!


After seeing 10 minutes of that show, I don't allow it on my television. It is a celebration of all that is worst about America, and makes our nation a worse, more crass, and stupider place by its very existence. Of course, this is true of virtually _all_ so-called "reality" television, but _"Real" "Housewives" of Orange County_ is one of the worst offenders.

And I'm being nice.


----------



## Guest

Hehehehe, but *I* love it. Watch it whenever Jim is not around.


----------



## Guest

That's it.  I'm putting a block on Bravo.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I agree 100% and then there was Housewives of NYC, Housewives of Atlanta. I still like the I Love Lucy and Andy Griffin reruns. I also watch reality shows, Amazing Race, Survivor & my favorite Jon and Kate Plus Eight. Those precious little kids make me smile and feel good.


----------



## Sailor

Does anyone watch Ninja Warrior or am I the only one?

Any Coast to Coast listeners out here either? I have to sleep with the radio on every night to hear George Noori talk to me while I sleep.


----------



## Guest

<---checks to see if his crappy cable gets Bravo!


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Because breast augmentation is practically a religion there.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> falling off my chair...you (it's been said before) are SOOOO BADDDD!
> 
> Betsy


ROFLOL!! I can't believe I missed out on this one!! Trade off for spending the day with Kwinn!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vicki said:



> I am in west central Minnesota. About 75 miles from that AFB in Grand Forks ND.
> I am so envious of those of you in warm places......


I'm a Marylander living in Virginia, but both my mom and my in-laws were from Minnesota. My mom from the Iron Range, Hibbing, and my in-laws from Mankato and Minneapolis. Mom loved Minnesota with a deep and abiding passion and could name everyone and everything that came from Minnesota (Bob Dylan, Roger Maris, Geno Palucci of Geno's, Greyhound Bus, etc, etc). She and my dad would go up to Hibbing in January. I always told her it would be evidence in the commitment hearings, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> ROFLOL!! I can't believe I missed out on this one!! Trade off for spending the day with Kwinn!!


You are so going to miss me when I screw up and get banned.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, we'll keep you around just to torture you with naming our Kindles!

Betsy


----------



## Anatomylady

yogini2 said:


> San Diego, California Or to be specific, La Mesa, California.
> Kathy


OMG I miss it soooooo much!!  I lived in Spring Valley for 10 years, worked at Mercy. Had to come back to this Godforsaken place to put Mom in a nursing home. I swore I'd NEVER come back here and promptly sold my favorite black wool coat. Mistake! Wish I had it now - it's 30 degrees.
So you're a lucky duck Kathy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

yogini2 said:


> San Diego, California Or to be specific, La Mesa, California.
> Kathy


Ahhh, love San Diego, will be there in February, Mission Beach!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ahhh, love San Diego, will be there in February, Mission Beach!
> 
> Betsy


I lived in National City for 3 months in 1973... experienced a lot of "first" in San Diego. First time to live outside of Texas, first time away from my parents, first time to use city transportation (I had never been on a bus that wasn't yellow), first time to fly, first time on naval base... any many more!! I have always wanted to go back to visit again, but LA seems to be as close as I get!


----------



## Guest

Never been to Sunny D, but when I was single I... ummmm.... "chatted" with several women from there.  They liked what I liked.


----------



## Guest

> They liked what I liked.


You?


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> You?


You... you don't know... you don't know what I like!

STOP LOOKING AT ME!

*curls up*


----------



## Guest

Wanna borrow a tin foil hat?


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Wanna borrow a tin foil hat?


How did you know I didn't already have one? HOW DID YOU KNOW?!

You're one of Them, aren't you. Now I know.

Now I know.

I'm not afraid. I know People. TALL People.


----------



## Marci

I'm in Bellevue, WA. A hop, skip, & a jump away from Harvey in Bellingham.

Could almost say the same for Richland, WA. How could live _there 2 whole years_ and not venture to Seattle 

LOL,

Marci


----------



## sjc

Rhode Island, smallest state in the USA; great beaches...The Newport Cliff walks are GORGEOUS.


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> How did you know I didn't already have one? HOW DID YOU KNOW?!
> 
> You're one of Them, aren't you. Now I know.
> 
> Now I know.
> 
> I'm not afraid. I know People. TALL People.


I know many things but I am only of average height.


----------



## Jeff

I know everything, I am watching both of you, and I am also [size=30pt]very tall.[/size]


----------



## Marci

sjc said:


> Rhode Island, smallest state in the USA; great beaches...The Newport Cliff walks are GORGEOUS.


I love these pictures! Summer visit coming soon 

Marci


----------



## sjc

I took all 4 pics with my Kodak DX7590 the first pic (the shack) is my house the others are of my front yard....lol.  Actually, all are of the Newport cliffwalk and the mansion you see is owned by the owners of Capionarto properties.  I wish my son would hook up with one of his daughters.  Someone on the Kodak forum (which I used to follow--pre-kindle days) said I should enter the sunset pic in a contest...I say, yeah the amateur losers of America contest.


----------



## Mom of 4

sjc:  beautiful photos!  What a great camera with a talented photographer


----------



## sebat

Marci said:


> I'm in Bellevue, WA. A hop, skip, & a jump away from Harvey in Bellingham.
> 
> Could almost say the same for Richland, WA. How could live _there 2 whole years_ and not venture to Seattle
> 
> LOL,
> 
> Marci


If I lived that close, I'd have to go to Seattle just to eat at the Crab Pot!
I'm drooling, just thinking about it.


----------



## RovingSoul

sebat said:


> If I lived that close, I'd have to go to Seattle just to eat at the Crab Pot!
> I'm drooling, just thinking about it.


Well, I don't like driving. Cause I'm used to being able to take a train anywhere. And nobody wants to go with me. And I'm not sure where I would stay. So, various excuses that really all just cover up my fear of getting lost in Washington. Or Canada, or Oregon. It could happen.


----------



## TM

Iowa farm girl


----------



## sebat

RovingSoul said:


> Well, I don't like driving. Cause I'm used to being able to take a train anywhere. And nobody wants to go with me. And I'm not sure where I would stay. So, various excuses that really all just cover up my fear of getting lost in Washington. Or Canada, or Oregon. It could happen.


My husband's job moves us 2 to 4 times a year. I'm always lost. As soon as I find my way around, we move again. You get use to it after a while. I put GPS on my cell phone. Now if I even take a walk and get confused, I just punch "home" and it tells me how to get there. It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Jamjar

I, now, live in Puyallup, Wa.  For many years, I lived just outside of Melbourne, Australia but I came home and then practically married the boy next door.  Who Knew? I wouldn't have a Kindle if I stayed in Auzzie land.


----------



## Angela

sebat said:


> My husband's job moves us 2 to 4 times a year. I'm always lost. As soon as I find my way around, we move again. You get use to it after a while. I put GPS on my cell phone. Now if I even take a walk and get confused, I just punch "home" and it tells me how to get there. It's a wonderful thing.


My hubby's job did that to us too from 1977 until 1990 and then we got stuck in Houston for nearly 18 years! I have recently retired and move back to NE Texas to help take care of aging parents. Hubby still in Houston working and comes home on weekends.


----------



## sebat

Angela said:


> My hubby's job did that to us too from 1977 until 1990 and then we got stuck in Houston for nearly 18 years! I have recently retired and move back to NE Texas to help take care of aging parents. Hubby still in Houston working and comes home on weekends.


DH works for a medical temp company. We knew we would be moving this often when he took the job. If we get stuck anywhere it will be because he decided to take a permanent position. His company provides us with furnished housing, so we can travel light. Even lighter now that I no longer have to pack a couple of boxes of books.  We enjoy the travel.


----------



## Angela

sebat said:


> DH works for a medical temp company. We knew we would be moving this often when he took the job. If we get stuck anywhere it will be because he decided to take a permanent position. His company provides us with furnished housing, so we can travel light.  Even lighter now that I no longer have to pack a couple of boxes of books.  We enjoy the travel.


Mine is in the oil industry. Moving was always an adventure for us! The only thing that kept us in Houston, was lay-offs and position changes. We still had the upheavals, we just always ended up in the same town! It is hard to adjust to small town life after so long in Houston, but I wouldn't go back!!


----------



## Guest

sebat said:


> DH works for a medical temp company. We knew we would be moving this often when he took the job. If we get stuck anywhere it will be because he decided to take a permanent position. His company provides us with furnished housing, so we can travel light. Even lighter now that I no longer have to pack a couple of boxes of books.  We enjoy the travel.


Every so often, LR briefly considers taking a position as a "traveling nurse" with one of those companies. Now that we have a 30-year mortgage, I'm guessing it isn't going to happen. And, frankly, I'm glad. I've lived all over the eastern half of the US, and I'm sick of moving.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> Every so often, LR briefly considers taking a position as a "traveling nurse" with one of those companies.
> 
> I've lived all over the eastern half of the US, and I'm sick of moving.


Good morning, Jim,

I was a computer consultant for many years, traveling to wherever, but the airports, rental cars and extended stay apartment/hotels eventually stopped being fun.

Since I made the teeth-brush remark a few days ago, I thought I'd mention that I spent a little over a year in Little Rock re-writing the accounting software for the State of Arkansas (Y2K) and was crazy about the place. If my family wasn't here I would have stayed.

Jeff


----------



## Guest

Ahhhh, so you're the one, Jeff...........lol. Didn't they have a lot of problems with that software?


----------



## Jeff

LuckyRainbow said:


> Didn't they have a lot of problems with that software?


Not with anything I wrote. I stayed there until April to mother over it and would have gone back at no charge.

The State of Arkansas was bankrupt when Bill Clinton was elected Governor so he put a freeze on all spending. As a result, by the time Y2K raised the issue to a point where it was fix-or-fail, the system was so antiquated that it had to be re-written from scratch. They, the State, also made a mistake by hiring an Indian contractor to re-write the customer service interface and that - well - I better not go there.

Yes, they had some problems but very, very few compared to what would have happened had they not exerted the effort.

Jeff


----------



## sebat

Bacardi Jim said:


> Every so often, LR briefly considers taking a position as a "traveling nurse" with one of those companies. Now that we have a 30-year mortgage, I'm guessing it isn't going to happen. And, frankly, I'm glad. I've lived all over the eastern half of the US, and I'm sick of moving.


That's exactly what my husband does but he's an Echocardiographer. It's a good living and we get paid to see the country You have to be willing to take the bad with the good, though. We've lived in some of the greatest spots in the US and some of the worst. My two favorites are Montana and Hawaii. The worst will remain unnamed for risk of offending someone.


----------



## Atunah

I am from Germany, Bavaria to be exact, and live in Texas now. Imported to Texas if you will  . Its a bit flat here and the trees are smaller, but I do like the weather.


----------



## Angela

Atunah said:


> I am from Germany, Bavaria to be exact, and live in Texas now. Imported to Texas if you will . Its a bit flat here and the trees are smaller, but I do like the weather.


Where in Texas are you Did I ask you that already?? I am getting old and I forget sometimes!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Angela said:


> Where in Texas are you Did I ask you that already?? I am getting old and I forget sometimes!!


Don't we all! I make lists and then forget where I put them.


----------



## Anju 

I notice on the map that only the U.S. is shown as having members.  I live in Mexico and could not live without my kindle!


----------



## Atunah

Angela said:


> Where in Texas are you Did I ask you that already?? I am getting old and I forget sometimes!!


 I don't think you asked me, I think . I am in San Antonio. It got chilly here brrrrrrr. I might have to start looking for my jackets soon.

Hi there Anju, nice to meet you.


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Don't we all! I make lists and then forget where I put them.


Linda, are you my long lost twin?? lol
I am a huge list maker and I love spreadsheets... but I never seems to arrive at the grocery store with the list I created and I never can remember what directory I saved my files to!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi twin, I am so gald to know you are out there. I worry about myself sometimes, I am OCD when it comes to lists. My hubby just shakes his head and walks away. Packing lists if we are going OOT, grocery lists, to do lists, have a spread sheet lists for books I want to read, Kindle books list.


----------



## Leslie

I am a recovering list-maker, just like I am a recovering perfectionist. It all works, you guys might want to investigate....  

L


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> I am a recovering list-maker, just like I am a recovering perfectionist. It all works, you guys might want to investigate....
> 
> L


Recovering?? There is a way to end this madness?? Sometimes I hate being a perfectionist!!


----------



## Seamonkey

I'm in Orange County, CA (Fountain Valley)


----------



## Angela

Seamonkey said:


> I'm in Orange County, CA (Fountain Valley)


Hi Sea Monkey and welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> Hi Sea Monkey and welcome to KindleBoards!


Hi SeaMonkey, welcome! Glad to have you here!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey, 

Welcome to the Kindleboards!  Feel free to post an introduction, telling us more and about your Kindle status. 

Be sure to check out the Book Corner.  We've got lots of free book recommendations, bargain books recommendations and our members' favorite reads!  And we have Book Clubs starting in January!

And in Accessories, you can find the perfect gift for your Kindle (perhaps a christening gift if you're yet to get yours?).

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Seamonkey, glad you decided to join us. We all share a passion for reading and our Kindles. This is a fun place to be.

Linda


----------



## Sandpiper

Seamonkey said:


> I'm in Orange County, CA (Fountain Valley)


Hey, *Seamonkey*, you're here! Harvey threatened me  when I recommended TVClubHouse.com as another friendly message board to visit. Seamonkey is a mod over there.


----------



## Avalon3

Atunah said:


> I am from Germany, Bavaria to be exact, and live in Texas now. Imported to Texas if you will . Its a bit flat here and the trees are smaller, but I do like the weather.


I live in Springfield, MA. I was born in San Antonio, TX and I'm planning on moving back down to San Antonio this spring. My sister Debbie lives in San Antonio and I gave her a Kindle under my account and we share the same books. Debbie's always telling me how much warmer her weather is in Texas.

Welcome Atunah and glad to have you here!


----------



## Laura

I live in Leesburg, GA....southwest GA about a hour and a half from Tallahasse, FL.


----------



## thejackylking #884

Originally from southern Illinois, currently Ramstein AB, Germany


----------



## Guest

Laura said:


> I live in Leesburg, GA....southwest GA about a hour and a half from Tallahasse, FL.


Just about 136 miles from where I live. Howdy neighbor!


----------



## holmes4

Southern New Hampshire.  Lived here for 30 years, before that, Portland and Bangor, Maine and before that, central Florida.  My Kindle's been to Japan!


----------



## Elijsha

columbus, ohio...go bucks


----------



## megan

thejackylking- I'm originally from southern Illinois as well. Where at, specifically?


----------



## ak rain

Gustavus, Alaska. is someone else placing the pins on the map?
Sylvia


----------



## thejackylking #884

Greenfield.  Halfway between Jacksonville and Alton.


----------



## megan

I was closer to Carbondale.


----------



## Chris Bauer

In reverse order, all in the USA:

Doylestown PA
Huntington CT
Guthriesville PA
West Chester PA
Birmingham MI
Dearborn Heights MI
State College PA
University Park PA
Philadelphia PA

Chris Bauer


----------



## Leslie

holmes4 said:


> Southern New Hampshire. Lived here for 30 years, before that, Portland and Bangor, Maine and before that, central Florida. My Kindle's been to Japan!


Hi Holmes! I'm in Portland. We have two other members, Kirstin, who is in Nashua, and Teninx, who is in the seacoast area of NH. We are hoping to get together for a Kindle Konvention sometime after the new year....tentatively planning lunch at the Portsmouth Brew Pub. Let me know if you want to join us.

L


----------



## ScottBooks

Megan,

I was born in Carbondale. Give you one guess where Mom and Dad went to school  .

Scott


----------



## Pencepon

For the past 21.5 years (since I got married), San Diego, California. Before that, Hemet, California - about 70 miles from where I am now.


----------



## megan

They must be proud Saluki fans! I moved to Missouri for college but most of my family members are SIU alum.


----------



## scrappergirl

I currently live in Houston, Tx, - born in Oklahoma City, OK.  I've lived in Witchita,KS, Tampa FL, Bowling Green KY, Memphis TN, San Antonio TX, Okay OK, Meridian MS, San Diego CA, College Station TX - my dad was in Construction.


----------



## Angela

scrappergirl said:


> I currently live in Houston, Tx, - born in Oklahoma City, OK. I've lived in Witchita,KS, Tampa FL, Bowling Green KY, Memphis TN, San Antonio TX, Okay OK, Meridian MS, San Diego CA, College Station TX - my dad was in Construction.


I recently moved from Houston to Longview. My DH is still in Houston and commutes *home* on weekends. I spend at least one week each month in Houston.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bookbakery

Hi, add number 2 for Alabama. I'm in Gadsden, Alabama about 60 miles NE of Birmingham, Alabama. I'm new to kindleboards and look forward to reading with the bookklub.

Carol Bookbakery
Roll Tide

California 12
Florida 7
Illinois 5
Virginia 5
Maryland 4
Georgia 4
North Carolina 4
Texas 4
New York 4
Michigan 3
Ohio 3
Louisiana 3
New Hampshire 2
Maine 2
Arizona 2
Pennsylvania 2
Oregon 1
Washington 1
Indiana 1
Arkansas 1
South Carolina 1
Vermont 1
New Mexico 1
Alabama 1
Oklahoma 1
Kansas 1
Idaho 1
Wisconsin 1

This could have mistakes, but I think it's pretty accurate. These are just the people who posted on the board, has nothing to do with the map. (By the way, it was shocking to have that show up on my post. I was confused for a moment.)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We now have a map where you can place a pin to show where you're from, and see where other members are from!

It's available at http://www.frappr.com/kindle. Or, click on the graphic below to view the map, and set your pin!

- Harvey



[/quote]


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

bookbakery said:


> Hi, add number 2 for Alabama. I'm in Gadsden, Alabama about 60 miles NE of Birmingham, Alabama. I'm new to kindleboards and look forward to reading with the bookklub.
> 
> Carol Bookbakery
> Roll Tide
> 
> California 12
> Florida 7
> Illinois 5
> Virginia 5
> Maryland 4
> Georgia 4
> North Carolina 4
> Texas 4
> New York 4
> Michigan 3
> Ohio 3
> Louisiana 3
> New Hampshire 2
> Maine 2
> Arizona 2
> Pennsylvania 2
> Oregon 1
> Washington 1
> Indiana 1
> Arkansas 1
> South Carolina 1
> Vermont 1
> New Mexico 1
> Alabama 1
> Oklahoma 1
> Kansas 1
> Idaho 1
> Wisconsin 1
> 
> This could have mistakes, but I think it's pretty accurate. These are just the people who posted on the board, has nothing to do with the map. (By the way, it was shocking to have that show up on my post. I was confused for a moment.)
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We now have a map where you can place a pin to show where you're from, and see where other members are from!
> 
> It's available at http://www.frappr.com/kindle. Or, click on the graphic below to view the map, and set your pin!
> 
> - Harvey


Hi Carol!
Welcome to Kindleboards! I live in Alabaster, AL. Please go to *The Intro/Welcome Board * and introduce yourself. There are some nice folks here that will want to welcome you. Nice to have another Alabamian here.

Linda


----------



## Guest

> This could have mistakes, but I think it's pretty accurate. These are just the people who posted on the board, has nothing to do with the map. (By the way, it was shocking to have that show up on my post. I was confused for a moment.)


Actually, it is not quite accurate. I know for a fact that there are more posters in Arkansas. There are 2 right here in my house.......lol.


----------



## cheshirenc

East coast North Carolina


----------



## Rivery

Mazomanie, WI!  Just about 20 miles northwest of Madison, WI.


----------



## MarthaT

Missouri here, this is cool


----------



## dollcrazy

You can add two more for Georgia. Canton to be exact, a stones throw north of Atlanta.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Wow this map...wow. I zoomed into as much as I could and i could see my car parked in the driveway of my house.


----------



## Kind

Vancouver, BC Canada


----------



## Scrapcat

We live in Florida part-time (Sarasota), but permanent address is near Allentown, Pa.  Right now it's much nicer in FL!


----------



## Anju 

Depends on which map, some show me and others don't!  Wonder if there are any others from Mexico here


----------



## Avalon3

Anju said:


> Depends on which map, some show me and others don't! Wonder if there are any others from Mexico here


I saw someone else on the map from Mexico. I'll go get the info for you.


----------



## Avalon3

Anju said:


> Depends on which map, some show me and others don't! Wonder if there are any others from Mexico here


The only one I'm seeing for Mexico might be you. Are you Mexico Angel?


----------



## drenee

I love Goggle Earth.  Sometimes I spend hours just following roads or rivers to see where they end up.  I know, kind of sad, but hey, I'm easily entertained.  
deb


----------



## Avalon3

drenee said:


> I love Goggle Earth. Sometimes I spend hours just following roads or rivers to see where they end up. I know, kind of sad, but hey, I'm easily entertained.
> deb


I love Google Earth too. I've been seeing it in the news quite a bit lately. Here's one of the news stories.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/01/30/google_earth_plantation/


----------



## Anju 

Avalon3 said:


> The only one I'm seeing for Mexico might be you. Are you Mexico Angel?


Yep - Amazon has me as Mexico Angel (Anju is angel in Portuguese - misspelled LOL)


----------



## Angela

I know we have more Texans here than what shows up on the map.

Hey, Anju... my screen name in most places around the internet is tx_angel (not because I am an angel, but because I am from Texas and my name is Angela)... I know, not very creative!!


----------



## Anju 

Angela said:


> I know we have more Texans here than what shows up on the map.
> 
> Hey, Anju... my screen name in most places around the internet is tx_angel (not because I am an angel, but because I am from Texas and my name is Angela)... I know, not very creative!!


I'm not so sure about that  You are an Aggie's Mom and some of the other posts you have here indicate to me you are an angel  At least you spell it right


----------



## Angela

Anju said:


> I'm not so sure about that  You are an Aggie's Mom and some of the other posts you have here indicate to me you are an angel  At least you spell it right


You are too sweet!!  I really hope we get the chance to meet face to face some day!


----------



## Guest

Well, you can't see my house with Google Earth.  I have too many trees in my yard.    How often do they update those pictures?

OOPS!  OK then, I did the zoom to street level option.  Once I got lined up with my drive way, I can clearly see my car in the carport.  Well clearly is a strong word, it's fuzzy(not the cat) but I can see it.

It's before last summer because my stump still stands and my original columns are still on the porch.  Now if they just had a virtual car, i could drive around the ol' neighborhood.


----------



## ladyknight33

Ooops thought I had posted in this thread. East coast of Florida - Titusville. 
My daughter's ( the flight attendant) mailing address is in the windy chity but she spends most of her off days here in Florida or in Queens, NY. 

We will be venturing to Hong Kong and Singapore in 22 days with our kindles.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I have mostly lived in Tucson, AZ since I was three yrs old, born in St. Louis, MO.  While in HS Dad moved us to Phoenix, AZ for 6 long months and lived in Fayetteville, NC for 16 months when DH was in the Army, but Tucson is home.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am originally born and raised in Riverside, NJ.  When I was 20, I married an Air Force guy.  In January 1999, we moved to Arkansas and have been here ever since.  I love it here and have no desire to go back to my small town in NJ...


----------



## intinst

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I am originally born and raised in Riverside, NJ. When I was 20, I married an Air Force guy. In January 1999, we moved to Arkansas and have been here ever since. I love it here and have no desire to go back to my small town in NJ...


Figured it was the Air Force that got you here when you said you were from NJ.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

That's us!

My hubby's family is all here in Arkansas, too.  We just got lucky to get transferred here.  Now he is 3 1/2 years from retirement.  Hopefully we can smooth sail into retirement...


----------



## Suzyz

I'm a New York City girl (Manhattan) for most of my life but I have been living in Miami, Florida for years and years. I worked here and raised my kids here for the most part. I enjoy Miami, the beach and wonderful night life along with great weather make it a great place to come home to from my extensive travels. Somehow, when you come from NYC, it's always "home" no matter where you roam.


----------



## Azshadriel

Outside of Charleston, SC!  I'm a Navy brat myself, but as my dad retired when I was 2, I don't think I'm a true Navy brat (being born and raised in the same state and town, never had to remember my dad's SSN, never lived in housing, the list goes on and on).


----------



## PJ

I'm in Fox Lake, IL.  That's in northeastern Illinois just a little more than 10 minutes from the Wisconsin boarder.  I was born in Chicago and raised in Arlington Heights.  Fox Lake was reportedly a hang out for members of the Chicago mob back in the day .  Today it's a typical lake town.  Quiet in the off season and berry busy, especially on weekends between Memorial Day and Labor Day.


----------



## Van in Arlington

Arlington, Virginia (just outside Washington, DC) now.  Morgantown, West Virginia (just South of Pittsburgh, PA), then.


----------



## drenee

Avalon3 said:


> I love Google Earth too. I've been seeing it in the news quite a bit lately. Here's one of the news stories.
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/01/30/google_earth_plantation/


Good story. I read another one _Unusually frisky deer blow lid on marijuana plantation._ Doesn't have anything to do with Google Earth. It's just funny.
deb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/07/02/frisky_deer/


----------



## JoDawn

I'm in SW Oklahoma!  I added my pin!  Cool app!


----------

